
Scientist: We're not smart enough to be ready for aliens - ohjeez
http://www.cnet.com/news/scientist-were-not-smart-enough-to-be-ready-for-aliens/
======
jerf
Sophomoric. Really sums up the whole article there... sophomoric. More an
excuse to sneer at how stupid other humans are than anything remotely
resembling a serious examination of what true ET contact might look like or
cause.

